# Great trout day with Cpt. Wendell Harper



## jaybro28 (Feb 3, 2013)

I live up in Abbeville and have been itching to get down river and see what it's like.  The wife and I took a last minute trip to Darien this weekend.  The town was lovely, with lots to do to entertain the wife on Saturday.  I gave Captain Wendell Harper a call and he was able to get us in on short notice for Sunday morning.  I didn't really care what we would catch, a new experience was more the point, but I was thinking redfish and trout.  Cpt. Harper recommended trout and we consented.  He took us straight to the fish, my wife had 4 boated in the first 10 minutes!  He kept us on the fish all day and took great care of us.  We came back with 30 keepers including a nice 6.5 lb sheepshead.  What a great time! Thanks Wendell!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang.. Nice mess of fish! Wendell is a super guy and a TOP SHELF trout fisherman. 
I've known him about 20 years and did alot of business with him in my charter fishing days. 

Glad ya'll got on em!


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice job! Stud sheepshead!  Capt. Wendell is good and good people!


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 3, 2013)

Fished with him last year...Great Guy and heck of a good fisherman.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 3, 2013)

thats a catch too be very proud of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
awsome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Feb 4, 2013)

Man add fries ,coleslaw and hush puppies and and you got it made,,


----------



## brown518 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Willfishforfood40 (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt. Wendell is a very knowledgable man. Every time time I go to Two way fish camp to get my bait I always enjoy his conversation.


----------



## junebug1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does he have a web site?


----------



## jaybro28 (Feb 5, 2013)

removed URL and sent via pm... not sure if posting a URL to a business qualifies as advertising which upon reading the rules... might not be allowed?


----------



## declemen (Feb 9, 2013)

very nice


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice catch!!  Capt Wendell Harper has been at it down that way for a long time for a reason. I gigged and fished with him 20 yrs ago and we wore them out.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 11, 2013)

Capt. Wendell will be doing seminars at BassPro in Macon this coming Sunday.

He may be there Saturday as well. 

He was at the Great Outdoor Show in Perry this weekend and didn't have his schedule with him & wasn't sure if he booked Saturday to fish or or do a seminar.

Busy man!


----------



## trubluau (Feb 25, 2013)

*I know I live ion Georgia but*

I do all my fishing in the gulf. What is the limit on trout for Ga. Seeing all these fish has got me curious. There have been other threads with large numbers of trout kept. In the gulf the limit if 5 per day with 1 over 20". What is it in Ga?


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Feb 25, 2013)

13" minimum and a 15 per person possession limit


----------



## trubluau (Feb 26, 2013)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> 13" minimum and a 15 per person possession limit



Thanks, must be nice. We have a 15" minimum and a 5 fish limit with only one over 20". We have been catching some gator trout the last few years. Our biggest last year was a little over 29". We caught a lot of fish in the 24"-27" range last year. Keaton Beach, Fla.


----------

